# BIOS see all the RAM but OS does not



## lockfile (May 30, 2011)

I have FreeBSD 8.2 running on an older machine, P4 and 1G RAM. It had only 512M in it but I put another 512 in it to get double data rate and more RAM. However, the BIOS sees it as I can see it in the BIOS configuration screens, but FreeBSD does not show it when I view it using the top utility. The newer RAM module works because it was tested at a local PC repair shop.

Any tips?


----------



## lockfile (May 30, 2011)

Here is an image, as an attachment, that will show if I am looking at top wrong.


----------



## pbd (May 30, 2011)

lockfile said:
			
		

> Here is an image, as an attachment, that will show if I am looking at top wrong.



Well, if it should have 1GB RAM, it has. As you can see at the screenshot, you have 265MB in active + 169MB inactive + 140MB wired + 110MB buffer + 408MB free memory ~= 1GB.

Also see:

`# cat /var/run/dmesg.boot | grep memory`


----------



## lockfile (May 30, 2011)

Just when I thought I was getting smarter I found out I am still dumb. Thank you guys for the help. I'm marking this one solved.


----------

